# Ha ha nothing to boast over but a lot to laugh at.



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

Ok guys I have snagged a lot of carp. caught them on bait, and flys and even a few jigs but this was a first for me. I was fishing Deer creek for Walleye and trolling with Rapalas when this big ole carp 12 lbs plus a bit took one of these while I was trolling around in the flats it was a fun for laughs while the Walleye fishing was slow with only 2 for the whole night.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I bet that was a heck of a fight. 2 walley in a night is more than I'm ever able to catch, maybe one day when I invest in a boat. How were they? Is DC a decent walleye fishery?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have hooked into some fish that I thought were big browns only to have those nasty condom ring lips come up to the surface with my lure GRRRR!!!! Makes me want to take up bow fishing for them and punish those carp.. Thanks for the report!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

PM sent...


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you decapatate the ugly thing?


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

As far as Walleye fishing I think Deer Creek is great. They (walleye) will be very hungry for the next few weeks I have picked up several fishing the rocks with my mini craws jigs one of my all time favorite jigs. but if you have a boat trolling for walleyes is very good in the afternoon to evening hours I run rapala's behind side planers and at least one bottom bouncer but the the rapalas always seem to pick up the most. 

As for the big ole carp I did not have the heart to kill the guy after giving me a good fight and tons of laughs I would post a pic of him if I could figure out how to post a pic LOL


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

I did it I think I have figured out this picture posting thing. should have put this up 6 weeks ago but better late than never..


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you got the pic up. thanks for the update. Still you shouldn't have any heart for those buggers-they'll turn a good fishery bad quickly. :evil:


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

carp makes good bait.


----------

